# Drilling through fermentation fridge



## Vrtigo (30/8/15)

Hi All,

I recently purchased a factory second fermentation fridge, the Westinghouse WRM1300WC (from appliancesonline.com.au only $295 ) which seems to be very popular on this site for a compact single fermentation chamber and should comfortably sit on top of my current kegerator. I am excited to be able to use it both as a fermentation chamber and to larger two corny kegs at a time however I will need to drill a hole in it to accomodate a heating belt (in the crisper section, without crisper door) and a temperature probe (to be placed in a fermenter thermowell). I was planning on drilling through the compressor hump to avoid the risk of hitting any electrical wiring or coolant lines. Is this the best / safest place to drill? Does anyone else who owns this fridge have any other recommendation on the best place to drill?

Also, I'm planning on going with the MKII temperature controller and a 30W heating belt unless there is a reason I should go with something else? Should I also be considering adding a 12V computer fan to the setup to promote even temperature distribution or should simply having the heating belt at the bottom of the fridge create enough convection to accommodate this?

Thanks,

-Glenn


----------



## Diesel80 (30/8/15)

Do you actually need a heating element? I do live in perth and it only gets cold for about 1-2 months of the year.
I have never used one and never had a ferment fail due to being too cold. Normally need to be cooled down when cranking.

Looks a good fridge.... need a small one for a project I am thinking up.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## keifer33 (30/8/15)

I have the same fridge and you can remove the 2 plastic clips located on the top of the unit towards the back. Then just unscrew and remove the plastic top. From there you can easily cut back a bit of the insulation and drill through the top as there are no coolant lines etc. When you go to put the top back on you may need to cut a little of it away to accommodate the cords.


----------



## Vrtigo (30/8/15)

That's awesome information thanks keifer33, sounds like the way to go.

Diesel80 I live in melbourne and the temperature for tomorrow is min1 - max14 degrees. I am also looking at doing some english-style fermentations where they heat then chill then heat etc like in a Fuller's ESB. I don't think that the heating belt will be used often however since I am getting dual stage temperature control it makes sense to have a heating element in there for an extra ~$15 considering i spent $295 on the fridge and have to drill a hole for the temperature gague anyway.

Thankyou to you both for your prompt replies and thanks again keifer33 it is good to hear from someone else who has the same fridge. Have you found it to be a good purchase so far? Do you use it as a kegerator or as a largering / fermentation chamber?


----------



## keifer33 (30/8/15)

Yeah mate have had it for over 4 years and has been super handy. Its had a such a varied life being a fermentation fridge, keg fridge, bottle fridge etc (they fit 2 kegs easily, a 30Lt fermenter, 2 x 10lt jerry cans.)

I will no doubt end up with another at some point if the old fridge ive got ever dies.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/15)

Diesel80 said:


> Do you actually need a heating element? I do live in perth and it only gets cold for about 1-2 months of the year.


This is where you change yeast. In winter go for w1728 Scottish Ale yeast. Works fantastic around 13*c. Doesnt much like going above 18*c

Better to change your yeast and style to suite the environment than to change the environment to suit the yeast.


----------



## MastersBrewery (31/8/15)

If your going to add heat I much prefer the heat mats/pads as they are lower density, otherwise carry on.


----------



## Vrtigo (31/8/15)

Interesting MastersBrewery, I was originally looking at using a reptile heat mat, why do you say you prefer lower density heat?

Great to hear you have enjoyed yours keifer33, looking forward to the same versatility with mine =)


----------



## n87 (31/8/15)

I have a reptile heater cord draped around my freezer. has had a work out this winter.


----------



## Matplat (3/9/15)

I used a heat belt with much success (and frequency) this winter. All this concern of it being too intense a heat source is unfounded.

It also has the benefit that it doesn't heat up the trub, which I can only speculate on, but doesn't seem like a good thing. Although perhaps there is as much truth in that theory as the theory that heat belts are too intense!


----------



## Vrtigo (3/9/15)

I tend to agree Matplat and for those concerned you can always place it at the top of the fermenter in the head space so no direct contact with liquid and yeast. In my case it will be at the bottom of the fridge not even touching the fermenter so I cant see aby problem there...


----------



## Gardenman1 (18/10/15)

agree with the above 1+


----------



## osprey brewday (18/10/15)

In a sealed fermentation fridge heat from fermentation plus heat from a small desk fan will provide enough heat to maintain ale fermentation 18 deg c at 10deg c ambients i brewed through this winter with no heater just a fan. found the fridge actually cooling to maintain 18c when outside was 10 to 15c fans produce a fair bit of heat when they are enclosed in an insulated container.a broken down commercial type fridge/Coolroom will reach 30 odd deg if the cooling stops even if its only 25 outside.


----------

